# 2014 Get-A-Grip Video is now here!



## dorr (Sep 18, 2014)

The long awaited for video of the 2014 Get-A-Grip Bicycle Show is now available for viewing.  Thanks to everyone for making this possible by your great attendance.  What an awesome show.  The video is shortly under 6 minutes longs (viewer friendly time limit) and believe it captures all the fun we had and continue to have each year.  
http://vimeo.com/106273229
Thanks again to everyone for without you this is not possible and hope to see everyone in March of 2015.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 18, 2014)

I missed this year due to a family commitment but hope to make next year--I will still miss the fast drag. Maybe I'll just bring bikes to show next time. V/r Shawn


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 18, 2014)

*Looks like fun!*

That's a cool video. It looks like a fun show. I'll try to be there next year. What's the date?


----------



## dorr (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words on the video and the show.  We are bringing back the old school drags next year to the show and it will take place on Saturday, March 28, 2015.  Hope to see everyone there.  

It was good to see so many of you at the Rumble last weekend in Lebanon TN.  I had a great time along with so many other bicycle fans.  To be a car show, there were a ton of bikes.  There was some delay getting in the show with so many attending but was still a great time.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 22, 2014)

I tried to contact you several times earlier in the year to see if you were still doing a ride in Chattanooga. I never received a response though. V/r Shawn


----------



## dorr (Sep 25, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I tried to contact you several times earlier in the year to see if you were still doing a ride in Chattanooga. I never received a response though. V/r Shawn




I am sorry it has been several months since I have been on the CABE.  We have been riding at odd times due to the heat of the summer.  If we ever get back to a set schedule, I will be sure to post it here.  Once again I am sorry that you were not able to reach me.


----------

